# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  orbita mpk 107c un Sura un C1-68

## flybackmaster

magnetafons ir izjaukts viduvēja stāvoklī(trūkst pastiprinatāja plates), pādodu pa daļām vai ka restauracijas projektu
osciloskops darbojas un ir viena gabala
C1-68 darbojas nepieciesams notirit kontaktus

----------


## Vjaceslav

Vai Orbits vel piejams? So, to savajadzejas...

----------

